# Canada goose in trouble...



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Folks, 

I don't know who remembers or not but there is a family of Canada geese residing in the back lot of my work, the 2 parents and 2 goslings. I took some pictures of them not too long ago and posted. Anyhow, there seems to be a problem with one of the goslings, I am not completely certain but it looks like one of it's wings has been severly damaged. The goslings are very well developed at this point and are about the size of the mother and completely feathered. 

My co-worker, who regulary watches and feeds them in the mornings brought this to my attention this morning and I went out to see for myself. It looks as if the one wing is completely missing all of it's primary flight feathers. If I didn't know better, I'd say that the wing is missing the entire manus/bone section altogether. I never noticed this before but my co-worker said she has for some time now. I'm wondering if perhaps it was attacked when it was younger and lost part of it's wing but it didn't become noticeable until the flight feathers started to come in. In any case, it can't fly and I don't know what to do or how to help.

I contacted my vet to get some names of rehabbers in the area and out of the two that do it from home, neither are available. The receptionist suggested the TWC (Toronto Wildlife Centre) and also animal control. I explained the full situation to her and she said that both will put the goose down in this case if it can't fly ever again (which I knew). I inquired about a refuge place and there are none around here, only way up north and out of my range.

Shoot, I feel so bad and I really don't know what I can do...does anyone have any suggestions? Once the family moves on, they will leave this gosling behind to fend for himself and it will obviously either starve to death or be preyed upon. I hate when these things happen and around me


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Brad,

I hate when things like that are happening around me as well.

How far up north is the refuge place and would they take this bird if brought to them?

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Ron, 

I called the vet back and she believes that the refuge place is in Haliburton but she wasn't even sure if it's still there or what the name of it is. I called the bowmanville zoo as well and they won't take it either. The lady there told me some things I was a little dubious of. She said that the family will remain there just fine and as long as there is food etc. I can't imagine the parents spending their entire lives in the back pond at my work, never going anywhere or moving on eventually. Geese come and go out in the back all the time but this is the only family there at the moment that has decided to raise a family in this location.

I'll have to try to make some more calls tomorrow as well as hope that Terry or someone else has a good suggestion. The situation doesn't seem to be urgent yet and as long as the family remains put. 

Thanks Ron,


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Brad,

I'm sure this is quite frustrating as you are trying to get the proper help, and there just doesn't seem to be any.

Does the gosling have any prolems other then the wing. Can you tell if there is an infection? If the bird doesn't have any other noticeable problem or disease perhaps it is not urgent.

Hopefully this will give you some more time to search , and experts to respond to your thread.

Sorry I'm not any help, but sending positive thoughts for resolution to this.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Treesa and thank you, 

No, the gosling seems to be totally fine and healthy otherwise. I can't tell if there is an infection but I will look closer tomorrow morning at work. I'll try to take some pictures or a video as well and if it will open the wing etc.

When the family was fed this morning, after they like to go back to the pond out back, they all kinda of run back afterwards. This morning the parents and the other gosling ran half way then sort of flew the rest. You could clearly see the wing "problem" on the one gosling as this point and as well that it couldn't become airborn like the others.


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Brad, 

No problem, keep us posted.

Ron


----------



## Skyeking

Well, I feel much better that the bird seems strong, and that you have your eye out on it anyway. Hopefully something will come up.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Brad,

Boy, you really do have a difficult situation there. I am assisting a similar Canada Goose here that has angel wing and cannot fly. S/he and the family live at a lovely mobile home park in my city that has lovely ponds and streams and nice people who feed and try to look after the birds there. This particular goose is currently residing in my backyard with the wing wrapped to see if we can improve upon the situation. Dr. Lee felt there was a good chance of success .. not to the point of being able to fly but just to get the wing up enough not to drag on the ground as it had been. Fortunately, for this goose, our weather is mild, and it can live out its life at the mobile home park without facing too many difficulties.

I'm PM'ing you with a thought about your goose ..

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Thanks Terry and All, 

We may have come up with a solution to this problem. Just waiting to hear back from one of our members. So hopefully, things will work out for this poor goose. Ron, I may need to ask for your assistance sometime in the future, I'll let you know and keep you posted.

Here is a picture of the goose's wing from this morning as well as a video. They aren't that clear either of them but I think you'll be able to see. In the video, watch closely for the flapping near the end and pay attention to it's right wing.

Click on the top picture to see the video.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Brad,

I'm glad you have found a solution and I'm sure you will let us know when all is done. 

I can't watch the video, but from the picture...I'm sure this problem is like a hang nail, or worse and effects its most important ability to be able to take off and fly swiftly and safely.

Thanks for keeping a watchful eye and taking action.


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Brad,

Just let me know.

Ron


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Brad,

It looks like that goose has been pinioned (partial surgical removal of the wing) or it was born missing a portion of the wing or lost a portion of the wing somehow or other along the way. There is definitely no possibility of that goose flying away under its own power. I hope your plan works out.

Terry


----------



## jimmyrenex

Hey Brad...

I will take the little guy in. My 5 geese are pretty tame, so they should take him in. They are a lot of fun. It's funny, no matter where they are, if they hear my voice they come running, flying, flapping over to me. I swear they are trying to talk to me!! When I talk to them, they chatter back to me and answer my every word! I just want to make sure this little one is not sick in any way.


----------



## mr squeaks

ALL RIGHT, JIMMY !! BLESS YOUR HEART !!

Sure hope all works out...the goose is healthy AND can be caught!!

Updates awaited !!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Jimmy, 

Thank you so much for your very kind offer to take in this poor gosling. The family is still happily hanging around my work, feeding and just lounging around. The gosling seems to be totally healthy (to me) other than it's damaged wing. Perhaps Terry can give us some more advice on this and I do want to make sure that we don't bring a bird to your place without making sure it is completely healthy. Terry, how much of a concern is this to Jimmy, bringing in a wild goose to his farm?

Also, in regards to capturing this goose, I have to admit I'm afraid to attempt it by myself, especially with the family there. The father would likely go nuts if I tried to capture this gosling, they are so very protective. Should we wait a little longer and to see if/when the family moves on before attempting a capture?

Any advice or thoughts on any of these matters would be good right now! lol

Thanks again Jimmy...


----------



## jimmyrenex

Hey Brad...
If the family moves on, and baby can't follow, and he gets lost looking for them.... then who knows what can happen to him. If you want to get him, now would be the best time. They could leave at any time. I could be wrong, but if you think he will never fly, then I would act sooner rather than later. Let me know if you can't get the little guy. It sounds scarier than it is, but they aren't really hard to get. Just make sure you have your running shoes on! I was afraid the first time I caught one, and I'm 230lbs! It was surprisingly simple, and the goose would not bite even when provoked.


----------



## TAWhatley

It's highly unlikely that the wild gosling would bring anything harmful to Jimmy's flock, but it's always best to be safe and isolate a new bird for 3-4 weeks before allowing it to join the others.

If I needed to catch this goose, I would start right away to try and get it to eat out of my hand. If that can be accomplished, then a quick but gentle grab of the neck with one hand while the other hand/arm goes around the body to pick up the bird. You HAVE to have control of the wings or you are going to get wing whacked into oblivion, and it's painful with a bird of this size and strength. If eating from the hand isn't a option, then at least two people (more is better) will be needed to try and "herd" the bird into an area where it can't make a run for it .. one or more people keeping the bird in the confined area while another picks up the bird. A very large long handled net may be of assistance if you have to go this route or perhaps use a throw net (which really does take practice in order to "hit" your target .. I used to practice throwing mine at coffee cans, small carriers and such in the backyard and never really got very good at it .. my throw net is too big .. 5 foot diameter .. a 3 foot would be easier and work better.

You are also right to be wary of the parents and siblings. They can be very protective of their family members. If you can accomplish the capture quickly and without a lot of commotion, then it's less likely that the family members would try to intervene.

I agree with Jimmy that sooner is better than later ..

As encouragement, I will tell you that a fairly small, middle aged lady caught her Canada Goose with the angel wing all by herself and got it into the large carrier I had loaned her .. also all by herself. So you go, guys!!!!  

Some very good info from Jennifer Gordon of Carolina Waterfowl Rescue can be found here: http://www.rims.net/capture_outline_final.pdf

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Terry, Jimmy, Ron and all, 

Terry, I was waiting for your response here. I don't think we will be able to gain this goslings' trust by hand feeding. My co-worker who feeds them almost every day has not been able to gain it's trust. She has managed to successfully get the other gosling to eat out of her hand, but not the injured one. It's probably aware of the fact it's compromised and is wary of getting too close.

I am afraid of the dad and being wing whacked into oblivion!!! LOL. I've never handled such a large bird before and I'm not sure how much force to apply if I were to grab the neck and also the wings.

I think perhaps Ron might be interested in helping me and he mentioned he has a large net. If you don't mind Ron...maybe we could do this over the weekend when I'm off. We can discuss this later though and with Jimmy.

For some reason I'm uneasy about removing him from it's family at this point...he seems to be happy and doing well and there are no signs yet of the family moving on. If you folks think it's better to try now rather than wait a bit, then I guess that is what is best.

And Terry, you ARE THE DUCK/GOOSE lady so you've got an unfair advantage and tons more experience with these birds. Sure could use you here though and to show us guys a thing or two


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Terry, 

Just got your link that you added...very interesting stuff...thanks. I hope that we can do this with as little stress to the gosling and family as possible. I'm all nervous now! lol. Hopefully this weekend it will all be handled.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Brad and all,

Yes, these birds do become very wary when they know they have a problem and when they know an "evil" human is trying to catch them .. they don't understand that you are trying to help .. only that you are after them. You really need to get the goose on the first try or each successive try will be more difficult as the goose is more aware that you are "after" him.

You "grab" the neck to stop the goose in its tracks, but you can't put much pressure or strength there or you will hurt the goose .. that's why you have to get the other arm around the body very quickly and pick the goose up. Put the bird in a bear hug around the wings and you can put some pretty good strength into this without hurting the bird and because you will have to in order to contain the bird. Best to hold the bird with its back against your chest and your arms around to control the wings. Another way that usually doesn't work for beginners because you are afraid of hurting the bird is to grab one "arm" of the wing in each hand right next to where the wing joins the body and carry the bird that way. It won't hurt the bird, and may be easier for you .. again the back of the bird is toward your body. Think of seeing people pick up their babies by one arm by placing their hand under the armpit and picking up .. kind of the same deal .. you're just picking the bird up by both "arms" .. works for kids and works for big birds too.

I understand about wanting to leave the bird where it is as long as things are fine. Sadly, the doing fine part can change in an instant, and then you will wish you had gotten the bird to safety as soon as you could have. While this bird might be able to fairly easily elude the humans who are concerned for it, the wild predators are probably a lot quicker and more agile than the humans, and this bird could end up as a meal to a coyote or wolf or even a dog .. perhaps a raccoon depending on the size of the bird.

I wish I could be there to help. I was scared pretty you know what about grabbing that Mute Swan on my own .. it was about 3-4 times the size of your goose, and I knew I was going to get clobbered .. didn't happen .. turned out to be a pretty docile Mute Swan, and I was thankful as my male helpers weren't too quick to help  

If you haven't looked at Jennifer's PDF about capturing, then please do.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

TAWhatley said:


> I was scared pretty you know what about grabbing that Mute Swan on my own .. it was about 3-4 times the size of your goose, and I knew I was going to get clobbered .. didn't happen .. turned out to be a pretty docile Mute Swan, and I was thankful as my male helpers weren't too quick to help
> 
> Terry


LOL..I bet you were scared Terry...you're such a trooper and fearless lady

Hopefully it will all work out and the capture will go relatively smoothly. Ron, I'm countin' on you! lol

Jimmy, will be in touch for further details and plans. Thanks again for wanting to give this goose a home


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Brad,

No problem, PM me and we'll set things up

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

*We did it!!!*

Mission accomplished folks...the goose is safe at Jimmy's!

Met up with Ron at my work at a little after 12pm to catch the goose. Ron was completely prepared with a throw net, a pole net and a large box. I called out my co-worker to come attract the geese out from the back and into the courtyard. The 3 of us talked for a bit about the geese, fed them and tried to seem as normal as possible before we attempted the capture. They did seem a little wary though of the 3 of us...I think they knew we were up to something.

The real congratulations and kudos go to Ron, he was great! He was the one who took the lead, threw the throw net and subdued the goose. My co-worker and myself basically kept the parents at bay and prevented the gosling from escaping once he was cornered. He really didn't want to be caught, and him and his parents sure made a lot of racket. I felt really sorry for the little family, separating him from his parents and sibling. I had a lot of mixed emotions during all of this because I'm sure they all feel a loss I realize that this had to be done of course in order for him to survive but it was still heartbreaking for me. We had a little difficulty getting him untangled from the throw net but other than that, the capture went smooth and quick and we set off for Jimmy's

Took us about an hour to get up to Jimmy's place. Jimmy, his wife and daughter are such nice, down to earth people and so hospitable. Jimmy showed Ron and I around his farm and all the animals in the barn. Talk about a zoo!!!! LOL. He's got 3 large dogs, 5 or 6 cats and some with babies, geese, turkeys, chickens, pot bellied pigs, large swine, 2 horses, about 200 rabbits of all sizes, lots of pigeons, 2 doves, and a python! I think I remembered most of them, didn't I Jimmy? I was most impressed with the pigeons of course and he's got some really beautiful coloured birds...just gorgeous! All the animals follow you around everywhere. One of the turkeys kept pecking at my pant pocket and Ron made friends with the geese.

After the tour we got one of the pens cleared/cleaned up a bit, put food and water down and then put him in there. Ron and Jimmy examined the gosling's wing a bit more and we all concluded that the wing has been severed somehow. It's missing the bones of the end of the wing and there are no primary flight feathers whatsoever. The wing was actually bleeding a little bit where the "stump" was but nothing too serious. He seemed to be ok in the pen, a little unsure but this is expected. Jimmy's going to keep him confined for a bit and until he gets used to the other birds and they to him. Ron brought some antibiotics for Jimmy to give the goose just in case and as a cautionary measure...thanks Ron.

Ron and Jimmy are two terrific guys, so friendly and it really was a pleasure meeting both of them. We all talked for quite some time about the animals, the gosling, farm life etc...it was very nice. Jimmy had mentioned that I should bring a camera and I did. I took some pictures of just a few of the animals but forgot it in the car while we were up in the barn looking at the pigeons and rabbits. Ron is shy so I'm not posting any pictures of him....and Jimmy, I just realized I didn't get a picture of YOU with the python around your neck!!!! LOL. So, it's just me with the python wrapped around my neck. It was a beautiful animal really, the skin was so soft and shiny...Jimmy mentioned she had recently shed her skin. She was very calm and facinating to watch. I was a little nervous holding her but hey, that was a first for me! LOL

Thanks ever so much Jimmy and Ron...none of this could have happened without both your help and the goose owes you guys his life

Ok, Onto the pics...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002




----------



## Pigeonpal2002

and the last set...


----------



## jimmyrenex

Hey Brad,
It was great meeting you and Ron too. Nice to finally put a face to the names. Great pics...We love having company and you guys are welcome anytime. (just don't get out of the car till you see me!)LOL  Nice to meet some fellow Canadian bird guys. 
The goose is doing well as of now... He is watching all the other birds as they are curious of him as well.... I will see how he reacts with the other geese this evening when they come in. 
All in all, a good day. Yaw'll come back now, ya hear! 
I will keep all you guys posted on his progress!


----------



## TAWhatley

Whoo Hoo! Very, very well done guys! I'm so happy that this goose is now safe and will be well cared for. Many thanks to Brad, Ron, and Jimmy for making this all happen    

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

YAHOO!! YIPPEE!

I AM BESIDE MYSELF! HOW TERRIFIC! TALK ABOUT TEAMWORK! GREAT GOING GUYS!!  

Jimmy, THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking in this little guy (little?). Is that last picture the gosling? 

LOVE THAT PYTHON! What a beauty!

Jimmy, your gosling AND other animal updates are ALWAYS eagerly awaited! I have NO doubt that the gosling will make himself at home in NO time! When one has the "touch" for animals that you do, Jimmy, the pictures really show that!


----------



## Whitefeather

*Gotta love that team work!!*

Brad,
Everyone involved in this venture is to be commended. You, your co-workers, Ron, Jimmy *&* the 'cooperation' from the Canada Goose family.

Your pictures were wonderful. Not too keen with the snake around the neck though, even though you looked great & the snake is a beauty.  

Cindy


----------



## Feather

This was a beautiful ending to this story.

Thanks to everyone who made it so.

Feather


----------



## jazaroo

Hi All,

Things could not have turned out better, Brad gave a very good description on how it all transpired.

Jimmy's such a great guy, with a lovely family and his offer to take this bird in was so very kind and what a great place in the country this guy now has a chance to live his life out at. He will have lots of company, a pond to swim in if he likes, and a big ol' barn in the winter full of all kinds of birds and animals to shelter in.

It was also a pleasure to meet Brad, also a truly nice guy and he was so concerned about the well being of this bird while capturing him and during the transport. 

Thanks gentlemen, it was a wonderful day.

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Thank you everyone for the kind words and I'm thrilled this turned out so well. And another special thanks to Ron and Jimmy for everything

Jimmy, don't forget to keep us updated on the gosling !!!!! lol


----------



## kittypaws

What a wonderful story of two lovely guys in Canada (Brad and Ron) meeting up to catch this poor goose and for being able to take him/her to someone equally as lovely, Jimmy, who has a safe haven for this little guy - Jimmy your place looks and sounds great...... 

Its like a wonderful fairy story which a happy ending - well done to all those involved - when rewards in heaven start being given out, you 3 will be there. 

Thanks for the fantastic ending - nice to read a happy ending ( and we get quite a few of these on Pigeon-Life thanks to the members - even if its a goose this time!!)

Tania xx


----------



## Skyeking

*Brad, Ron, Jimmy!*

 BRAVO! 

I'm so happy to read the latest update.  What a wonderful meeting you all must have had. 

You three are to be commended for a job well done, and you are HEROES for doing this special rescue.

Thank you for making a happy life possible for this gosling.

Please update us on how the gosling is doing, Jimmy. Thank you for providing him a home.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, I gotta tell you that this brought tears to my eyes. This just shows you what three wonderful people can accomplish through teamwork and dedication. 

The pictures were so good and the python is beautiful. Brad, you didn't look scared a bit! Isn't it great that the three of you could meet in such a rescue mission. Kudos to all of you and God bless.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Brad, Jimmy and Ron,

You three have gone above and beyond the "call of duty" here! Thank you so much.

It sounds like you guys had a great time meeting each other...that must have been really wonderful.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Thank you very much, Tania, Treesa, Maggie and Linda It really was a team effort and I'm just glad it all worked out in the best interest of this unfortunate gosling with a damaged wing.


----------



## jimmyrenex

Hi to all.....
I forgot to say Brad, you wrote a wonderful account of the goings on that day. Just to let you guys know that *Hissy* (his new found name on account thats how he greets me every morning) is doing just fine. I feel bad for him cause he sits at the front of his pen looking at all the other birds, and I know he is dying to join them outside. After I feel it is safe to let him out, I will allow some outside time under careful supervision. I will take some pics on that day and share them you guys... Give more updates as time goes by....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Jimmy, 

I'm glad you liked my "recounting" of the day's events....I just told it like it was LOL...I love the name..."Hissy"...it's perfect for him or her Thanks for the update and do keep us posted, especially me


----------



## mr squeaks

Can't resist adding my kudos on the name, HISSY! LOVE IT!!  

REALLY look forward to updates on this one!!!


----------



## Pidgey

Sounds like the name "Hissy" _fits_! Well, that's gratitude for ya'!

Y'all done a great job!

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo

Hey Jimmy,

Love the name and thanks for the update.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Sounds like the name "Hissy" _fits_! Well, that's gratitude for ya'!
> 
> Y'all done a great job!
> 
> Pidgey


Well, Jimmy, looks like your name is a WINNER! I don't think we will be forgetting THAT name soon!  

And, as always, Pidgey, you DO have a way with words...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Jimmy and all, 

Maybe we could expand his name a bit to be, "hissy fit", lol. That fits him VERY well, but just "Hissy" for short


----------



## mr squeaks

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Jimmy and all,
> 
> Maybe we could expand his name a bit to be, "hissy fit", lol. That fits him VERY well, but just "Hissy" for short


One usually thinks (at least I do) of females having "hissy fits!" How do we know this is a MALE? (Males seem to have "anger issues!") 

Of course, I was NOT taking into account that the name occurred because this bird HISSES and the name sure fits, male OR female!

If female, maybe "Ms. Hissy?"  

*sorry, I think I'm getting carried away!  *


----------



## phyll

Took Maggie's suggestion & hurried to read this wonderful thread.

Brad, thanks to you & your co-workers for wanting to help this gosling & getting involved.
Thank you Ron & Jimmy for going above & beyond.
THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!

I hope he or she will enjoy a happy life.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Thank you, Phyll We all just wanted what was best for this poor unfortunate gosling and with the 3 of us, we made it happen


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Folks, 

I just wanted you ALL to know that Terry Whatley played a part in this as well and I just couldn't keep it silent...I hope you don't mind Terry. However, it was Terry's quick thinking and recollecting about Jimmy's place. Terry remembered that he had a large farm, close to me in Canada and that the gosling might do well there and if Jimmy agreed to it. 

I had completely forgotten about Jimmy and that he might be a possibility and didn't even think of it until Terry mentioned it. She suggested that I/we ask Jimmy if it was ok with him and if he'd be interested in giving this goose a home. The plan was "hatched" from here and with Jimmy's acceptance, we went forward after hearing back from him. We all wanted to keep this quiet for the time being but it really was such a "group" effort in more ways than you all know.

Terry, is another hero here too!!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking

*Way to go Terry!*

Thank you Terry, and again...thank you to all our HEROES, Brad, Terry, Ron & Jimmy for making this happen.


----------



## jimmyrenex

I should have known Terry had something to do with it! LOL I know she loves her Duckies!


----------



## TAWhatley

jimmyrenex said:


> I should have known Terry had something to do with it! LOL I know she loves her Duckies!


Guilty as charged  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

She has been my hero ever since I joined the forum.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I'm very late on this thread, but what a wonderful account! Kudos to Brad, Ron, Jimmy and Terry for working together to rescue the Canada gosling. The pictures were wonderful and the one of the Jimmy's geese next to the van brought tears to my eyes, it made me miss my geese so much. They are wonderful creatures and always have a special place in my heart. I'm so happy that Hissy has a wonderful farm to live on. Once he gets to know they flock and they get to know him, I'm sure things will be fine.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Birdmom4ever said:


> I'm very late on this thread, but The pictures were wonderful and *the one of the Jimmy's geese next to the van brought tears to my eyes, it made me miss my geese so much*. They are wonderful creatures and always have a special place in my heart. .


Hi Cathy, 

Thank you for weighing in here...I figured that you would feel a connection with this, when you got to it. The picture of the geese looking at themselves in the refection of the SUV was my favourite too Geese *ARE* wonderful, loving and very sweet birds and I'm just realizing this myself now. Only because of this event, I'm seeing geese on a whole different level. They are such wonderful creatures and full of emotions and love for their "family"..whatever that entails

If I had the property that Jimmy has, I'd have a little flock of them too.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

They are awesome pets. My son Daniel asked me the other day, "who was the best pet you ever had?" Now I've probably had over 200 pets in my life (if you count fish and everything) but I answered "Romeo" without hesitation. He was the most intelligent, loyal and engaging pet I've ever had, and I've had some awesome pets. 

I always said the geese were like "dogs for bird lovers" because they possess the intelligence, loyalty and sentinel qualities of dogs, yet they are birds. Family matters to them and they never forget. If we ever get some land we'll have geese again. Steve misses them, too. We'd have gotten more after we lost Romeo and Julie, but it's a real challenge keeping them in the suburbs.


----------

